# Blogs and Podcasts



## vampireslugger (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello all. I'm trying to compile a comprehensive list of _active_ classical music blogs and podcasts. I was hoping there might be folk here aware of blogs, perhaps more obscure ones, that I've missed. Any help would be much appreciated. Feel free to mention your own blog, if you have one. And of course, I hope this post is a useful resource for cyber passers-by.

*Blogs:*
5Against4 -- http://5against4.com/
A Symphony A Day -- http://www.asymphonyaday.co.uk/
Boulezian -- http://boulezian.blogspot.co.uk/
British Classical Music: The Land of Lost Content -- http://landofllostcontent.blogspot.co.uk/
Classical Iconoclast -- http://classical-iconoclast.blogspot.co.uk/
Classicalexburns -- https://classicalexburns.wordpress.com/
Composition Today -- http://www.compositiontoday.com/
Corymbus -- http://corymbus.co.uk/
Crosseyed Pianist -- https://crosseyedpianist.com/
Devil's Trill -- http://devilstrillblog.blogspot.co.uk/
Early Music World -- https://www.earlymusicworld.com/
FutureClassical -- http://futureclassical.com/
I Care If You Listen -- https://www.icareifyoulisten.com/
I think you will love this music too -- http://itywltmt.blogspot.co.uk/ (also podcast)
Ian Pace -- https://ianpace.wordpress.com/
Ionarts -- http://ionarts.blogspot.com/
Jessica Duchen's Classical Music Blog -- https://jessicamusic.blogspot.co.uk/
Katy Hamilton http://www.katyhamilton.co.uk/author/kthamilton2000/
On An Overgrown Path -- http://www.overgrownpath.com/
Planet Hugill -- http://www.planethugill.com/
Richard Bratby -- https://richardbratby.co.uk/blog-4/
Sandow -- http://gregsandow.com/my-blog/
Second Inversion -- http://secondinversion.org/
Sequenza 21/ -- http://www.sequenza21.com/
Sharps and Flatirons -- https://sharpsandflatirons.com/
Slipped Disc -- http://slippedisc.com/
Slugging A Vampire -- http://sluggingavampire.com
Susan Tomes -- http://www.susantomes.com/
The Classical Reviewer -- http://theclassicalreviewer.blogspot.co.uk/
The Music Gala -- http://themusicgala.blogspot.co.uk
The Music Salon -- http://themusicsalon.blogspot.co.uk/
The Rest is Noise -- http://www.therestisnoise.com/
The Unheard Beethoven -- http://unheardbeethoven.org/the-unheard-blog/
Where's Runnicles -- http://www.wheresrunnicles.com/

------

I am particularly struggling to find active classical music podcasts. (Podcasts of radio shows, e.g. Composer of the Week, aren't included.)

*Podcasts* 
BBC Music Magazine -- http://www.classical-music.com/podcasts
Britten Sinfonia --

__
https://soundcloud.com/
I think you will love this music too -- http://itywltmt.blogspot.co.uk/ (also blog)
Off the Podium -- https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLylr9SXBGs4F2nPlBrPxUw

--Steven


----------

